# Delete



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

delete


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I find it is way easier to just hand milk. We have three does as well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, with only three does it should go quickly unless you have arthiritis or something. You will spend more time cleaning equipment.
As for actual milking time, it usually takes less than two minutes.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

If you are like me 3 milking does turn into 5 or 6 or 8 pretty fast, I am away from home 12 hours a day and work at a desk, all that hand milking morning and night was taking a toll on my carpal. I broke down and got a Simple Pulse milking machine, it takes maybe 3 minutes to clean after each milking and a total take apart every weekend, so worth it. Last year I was milking 7 twice a day, couldn't do that by hand.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a converted surge milker. If you check out my web page Windingrvrfarm.com I show what we did. It cost about 700. all totaled, better than the new ones. I have been using it for 3 years now and really like it. Not bad to clean either. I have arthritis in my hands and Nigerians so some teats are kind of small.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I got mine from Perry's Milkers in Louisiana.

http://www.perrysmilkers.com/Products_2.html


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Just don't get the Udderly EZ. I got one and it didn't really work. There was nothing actually wrong with it, but it took about twice as long with the milker than hand milking. Had to bunp and massage the udder, and poke and prod and readjust the milker every ten seconds. And they don't except returns.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Just don't get the Udderly EZ. I got one and it didn't really work. There was nothing actually wrong with it, but it took about twice as long with the milker than hand milking. Had to bunp and massage the udder, and poke and prod and readjust the milker every ten seconds. And they don't except returns.


We've got one and it works great.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Just don't get the Udderly EZ. I got one and it didn't really work. There was nothing actually wrong with it, but it took about twice as long with the milker than hand milking. Had to bunp and massage the udder, and poke and prod and readjust the milker every ten seconds. And they don't except returns.


I agree! I have one, I bought it when my doe cut her teat and I thought that it wouldn't go as far up as my hand.....which I did! But it's slow and doesn't get all the milk out. For me it wasn't a total waste of money because I have boers and little teats and I use it to steal colostrum. But for someone really wanting to milk I wouldn't go for it. I think it wouldn't take long for the doe to dry up since it leaves quite a bit behind


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Jessica84 said:


> I agree! I have one, I bought it when my doe cut her teat and I thought that it wouldn't go as far up as my hand.....which I did! But it's slow and doesn't get all the milk out. For me it wasn't a total waste of money because I have boers and little teats and I use it to steal colostrum. But for someone really wanting to milk I wouldn't go for it. I think it wouldn't take long for the doe to dry up since it leaves quite a bit behind


We had 8 does on milk test and we use an Udderly Ez.

I agree you do have to hand strip the last milk out.

But, we can get the first 3 cups out in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, that's pretty good. I think it has a lot to do with how well their milk lets down. My does don't let their milk down very easily.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

IHEARTGOATS- you also have Nigerians, I wonder if that has something to do with it. Seems as though it might work better on Nigies than on other breeds?? I've seen you all milking with the Udderly EZ, and it looked like it worked great.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd use a machine if I had a lot of Nigerians, they're so much harder for me to milk than the Alpines. But we only have a couple, and the siblings with little hands milk them:lol:
I have a machine that we bought from Hoegger, back when it was a good company. I don't use it, I'd rather hand milk. It's mainly for when we're gone and need someone else to do chores for us. I wouldn't buy one with only 3 does. Hand milking is much easier and faster.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I can hand milk my lamanchas much quicker than the Nigerians. They're a pain! Also, I find it quicker to hand milk just a few does. I have a manual milker from Henry's. I love it. When I went away for a couple days, I knew my husband could milk The Nigerians for me with it. The cleanup of the manual milker takes a bit of time. *edited because I wrote electric but meant manual. Oops


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I just ordered a surge milker from Perry's Milkers. I can't wait for it to get here! The 4 milk lines of the surge, as opposed to the 2 in the more modern buckets, is going to be a pain to clean, but I fractured my wrist a couple weeks ago, and it's all I can afford with short notice. I definitely can't be milking 20 goats this year with one hand! 

I milked by hand last year since I only had 4-5 to do. This year I definitely was going to need a machine no matter what.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

I would Look on amazon.com they pretty much have everything you need.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

SundewFarms said:


> I just ordered a surge milker from Perry's Milkers. I can't wait for it to get here! The 4 milk lines of the surge, as opposed to the 2 in the more modern buckets, is going to be a pain to clean, but I fractured my wrist a couple weeks ago, and it's all I can afford with short notice. I definitely can't be milking 20 goats this year with one hand!
> 
> I milked by hand last year since I only had 4-5 to do. This year I definitely was going to need a machine no matter what.


I love my surge from Perry's. It's definitely convenient when milking a group. Cleanup is fairly easy too. Just make sure you have two 5 gallon buckets strictly for cleanup. One for bleach water and one for clean water. I put lids on mine after to keep the dust out. Makes cleaning those hoses super easy


----------



## mraiford (Apr 30, 2015)

So we only have 1 doe in milk right now but I am researching milkers for the future. We have ND's. My mentor has a Capralite Miller and swears by it, but she's also milking over 10 does on a regular basis. I'm leaning toward simple pulse or capralite but they are so expensive. Thoughts for any of you seasoned goaties?


----------

